# I have a remote code qestion



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

When I had my set-up installed 1 1/2 months ago the Tech programed the remote to shut off the receiver and tv with the On Off Buttons..all worked well..It was hooked up to a 10 year old CRT TV.

Last Week I splurged and purchased a Insignia HDTV. I went to DirecTV website found the instructions for programing the remote along with the codes. I tried each code until I found the one that worked.

Now my problem. The remote will change the volume and mute fine, but it will not turn the TV On or Off.  

As you can see I am doubly confused.. did I use the wrong code, Did I miss a step somewhere?

any help is appreciated.. Thank You


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

PK6301 said:


> When I had my set-up installed 1 1/2 months ago the Tech programed the remote to shut off the receiver and tv with the On Off Buttons..all worked well..It was hooked up to a 10 year old CRT TV.
> 
> Last Week I splurged and purchased a Insignia HDTV. I went to DirecTV website found the instructions for programing the remote along with the codes. I tried each code until I found the one that worked.
> 
> ...


Not familiar with that TV, but it could be the TV itself. I have a Samsung RPTV for which I need to move the slider over to TV and then use the PWR button to turn it on/off.

The reason has to do with how the signal is sent to the TV when using the ON/OFF buttons. If you watch the remote, you can see that the DirecTV light blinks and then the TV light blinks. It is essentially sending out two remote codes: one to the DirecTV receiver to turn on/off and then to the TV to turn on/off. What happens is the TV can't differentiate the second code from the first and thus doesn't realize it just received a good code.

That all being said, Edmund, The Remote Master, would probably be the best person to answer your question. Hopefully, he'll see your thread here and will pipe in.

- Merg


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

The Merg said:


> Not familiar with that TV, but it could be the TV itself. I have a Samsung RPTV for which I need to move the slider over to TV and then use the PWR button to turn it on/off.
> 
> The reason has to do with how the signal is sent to the TV when using the ON/OFF buttons. If you watch the remote, you can see that the DirecTV light blinks and then the TV light blinks. It is essentially sending out two remote codes: one to the DirecTV receiver to turn on/off and then to the TV to turn on/off. What happens is the TV can't differentiate the second code from the first and thus doesn't realize it just received a good code.
> 
> ...


I might have solved the problem. I did some research and found some other codes, and one of those worked and shut off the TV and sound. Hopefully my problems are behind me.. for now at least.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm glad. I have an insignia TV and the power codes don't work.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

I tried Code 12049..It worked, maybe it will work for you too.. I got the code from Directv, not Insignia. Direct hase a Code finder tool in their remote programing section of the website.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm glad. I have an insignia TV and the power codes don't work.





PK6301 said:


> I tried Code 12049..It worked, maybe it will work for you too.. I got the code from Directv, not Insignia.


What is interesting for me is I have one Insignia in my office that works just fine. Another almost identical model only smaller in the sunroom that doesn't work. No rhyme or reason.

Code 12049 is one of the listed ones.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

I own 3 different Insignia TV models and all 3 work with the DirecTV remote using code 10463.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Vin said:


> I own 3 different Insignia TV models and all 3 work with the DirecTV remote using code 10463.


How do they work? For one of mine, the code works, but I have to slide the switch to TV and use the PWR button, then switch it back. The other powers on and off with the ON and OFF buttons.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

How it works depends on whether the device supports discrete on and off. AFAIK no Insignia has discrete on/off, so the slider and power button is the only way it will work. I suspect the previous poster has to use the power button as well. If on/off really do work, I'd definitely like to get those codes. So please post the pronto hex for them if possible.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> How do they work? For one of mine, the code works, but I have to slide the switch to TV and use the PWR button, then switch it back. The other powers on and off with the ON and OFF buttons.


I have 4 DirecTV remotes (all different models) controlling 3 Insignia TVs and the switch on all 4 remotes is always in the DirecTV position and the ON button turns the TV ON & OFF...volume up/down/mute all work as well.

The oldest of the 3 Insignia LCDs (26", 22" & 37") is about 2 and half years old and the newest is about 6 months old.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, I think some of the DirecTV remote codes map the Power Toggle command to both the On and Off button if the codeset doesn't have discreet Power On and Power Off commands. So they do work somewhat but they can get out of sync if you aren't careful. For example if someone shuts the TV off with the button on the front of it and then you hit the off button on the DirecTV remote it will turn the TV back on (hitting the off button again should get them back in sync though).


----------

